# DeWalt 618B3E



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

I recently got the DeWalt 618B3E kit and I figured I would give some pictures, info, and specs.

2-1/4 HP (maximum motor HP), 12.0 Amp 
8,000-24,000 rpm
Soft start
Detachable power cord
Spindle lock or Two Fisted Wrenches (Only comes with one wrench)
Easy to use depth adjustment ring
Two collets (1/4" and 1/2")

This kit comes with 3 bases (Regular fixed, D-handle, and Plunge) and the edge guide.
You also get a clear lexan sub-base for every base and an extra sub-base with a 2-3/8" clearance hole.

The sub bases take 8-32 screws.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Fixed base:










Here you can see the lexan sub-base.










Here is the on/off switch and power cord socket.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

D-Handle base:










And here is the auxiliary clear lexan sub-base with 2-3/8" clearance hole.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Plunge Base:



















A close up of the depth adjuster and you can see the dust collection system for the plunge base which is easily removable.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Morfesto

Dam that's a nice router setup  But it should be for 300.oo dollars 

http://www.toolking.com/dewalt_dw618b3.aspx


Almost the same as the Craftsman that Bob N. turned me on to 


=======



Morfesto said:


> Fixed base:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Sébastien,

Thanks for sharing those pictures and specs. 

That is the same router and bases that I have and as Bj already said..... "That's a nice router setup"  When Bj approves of a tool, you can bet it has to be good  I have had mine for about 4 years or so and have really enjoyed it. It has proven to be trouble free and works like a champ.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This set up goes for 199.99 all the time if you watch for the sales. I got another single 618 with only the plunge base, used once by the owner for 89.00. You can not beat that. I think that makes my 7 th 618 and yes I need them all!


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Would anyone know what size screws hold the sub base to the base?

I tried #8 but they only thread in a bit and then won't go any further.

Correction it was 8-32 screws for the sub base.


----------



## jay st. clair (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought the same router kit as you and was wondering what accessories you would be buying for your router or if you already have it fully accessorized? thanks Jay


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Morfesto said:


> Would anyone know what size screws hold the sub base to the base?
> 
> I tried #8 but they only thread in a bit and then won't go any further.
> 
> Correction it was 8-32 screws for the sub base.


4mm or 4M for the DeWalt 618 base.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NHXOXK - If you counter sink your own screws to base


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NHVR8E - If you counter sink your own screws base

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NHTP88 - Stock plate

On Amazon the screws they sell come in two days and they fit. I get all my plate screws there.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

The kit I got came with everything in that box.

I really can't think of anything else you would need to buy other then a insert plate to put it in a table.

:edit:

Except for a template guide set.


----------



## Peacepipe (Jun 8, 2009)

*Table mounting?*

I have the same Dewalt kit with the sub bases. My question is how do you actually mount it to a table now.I just also purchased a RT1000 RouterTable. Very nice by the way and price was,nt bad off Ebay. Anyways I,m not sure how to mount the router.The table comes with a clear base.My router has a plastic sub-base plus some extra plates.Do I take the plastic base off my router and mount it to the table base plate or do you also use the sub-base plate on the router? I,m presuming I have to countersink the base plate screws also? First time doing this but not 100% sure how to go about this.I already figured out how to center it to base plate. Also do you screw down the base plate when done to the table? Help appreciated.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

I took the sub base off and used it as a guide to mark the holes on the router plate that I got.

Once I got the holes drilled and counter sunk I mounted the router (without sub base) to the plate.

Truth be told I really should have waited till after I got my drill press.....


----------

